# Is this Cafetiere\Mug in one thing any good?



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone used one of these or similar before, and are they any good? I was thinking it'd be great for work if it gives decent coffee:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zyliss-Cafetiere-Hot-Mug-Grey/dp/B00COEXKJI/


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know how good a French press based on a garlic press would be to be honest.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What about the impressa thingy. Few people on here speak highly of them....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What about the impressa thingy. Few people on here speak highly of them....


I would say it looks a lot better - this doesn't even look like the plunger makes a seal.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Plastic french press = fail, they never work and just make nasty coffee with grinds in!

Your better off buying a real metal french press and decanting into a mug afterwards, but you can make nicer coffee using a v60, aerorpess or chemex at work.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any hot drink + plastic = no


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Impress Coffee Brewer is a great bit of kit and ideal for work - there is a thread somewhere on here giving details.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

A resounding 'It's rubbish' then



aaronb said:


> Your better off buying a real metal french press and decanting into a mug afterwards, but you can make nicer coffee using a v60, aerorpess or chemex at work.


Speaking of which - is there a good online specialist coffee brewing eqipment shop? Amazon throws up a mixed bunch & I can't tell what's good and what isn't. The rubbish I asked about in my first post is 4.5 stars.



Daren said:


> Impress Coffee Brewer is a great bit of kit and ideal for work - there is a thread somewhere on here giving details.


 Thanks, I'll look it up.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

VJC said:


> A resounding 'It's rubbish' then
> 
> Speaking of which - is there a good online specialist coffee brewing eqipment shop?


Most roasters sell a good selection of brewing gear.

HasBean have loads of manual brew methods, and a huge range of Chemex. Square Mile sell some Hario gear.

CoffeeHit have quite a bit of stuff too.

You can even buy an aeropress from argos these days, but £27.99 whereas most coffee shops are still selling them for £25.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hario's uk distributors have a pretty good shop.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

VJC said:


> Has anyone used one of these or similar before, and are they any good? I was thinking it'd be great for work if it gives decent coffee:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zyliss-Cafetiere-Hot-Mug-Grey/dp/B00COEXKJI/


I have one. The plunger doesn't make a seal therefore you end up with coffee flying up the channel (where the plunger set in) and out of the cup when you plunge down. I've burnt my fingers on more than one occasion. The plunger also doesn't travel smoothly down, creating more splashes...

Try an Aeropress/Impress/V60/Wave. You'll get better coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Hario's uk distributors have a pretty good shop.


They make nice sweets too...especially the small jelly baby things!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> They make nice sweets too...especially the small jelly baby things!


Did you ever try the kitkat wave?


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> Hario's uk distributors have a pretty good shop.


Thanks, but I've just taken a look almost everything I'm looking for seems to be sold out there at the moment - I'll take a note of the prices to compare though.



aaronb said:


> Most roasters sell a good selection of brewing gear.
> 
> HasBean have loads of manual brew methods, and a huge range of Chemex. Square Mile sell some Hario gear.
> 
> ...


Thank you, looking at a bunch of roaster's sites right now & I'm certainly not going to get fooled into buying on the highstreet again. See my introductions thread "Hi from the South Coast" for details - all things coffee related that I have need replacing due my & and other peoples trust in the high street. I'm starting again from scratch.


----------



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

I've had one here at work until recently when someone had a clearout and threw it away







and it wasn't because they were trying to do me a favour either. It's light, tough (I fly a lot) double walled which keeps it hot - which is handy as I rarely get to sit to drink a full freshly brewed mug. Despite the above posts it actually seals ok as it has a rubber seal around the filter edge, it's been better than some cafetieres I've used. Cheap, so the loss is only a pain due to me not having it available for over a month. Hence my present solution, which actually makes better coffee despite it's looks.

Only coffee I have access to is 1kg bags of filter ground stuff but anything is better than the instant stuff.

It worked for my particular circumstances but I'm probably going to replace it with an aeropress or impress. I wasn't actually aware there were much better alternatives until I found the forum so, thanks all!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can only second DaveTucker. I was given one as a present. It looked promising but I can't recommend it. It's better than instant coffee if that's the alternative but unless your mother was a whale and you have a built-in baleen filter instead of teeth then you'll get a mouth full of grounds. So you may as well get a mini French press or aeropress to begin with. And you won't have to drink your coffee out of a plastic mug. Possibly useful for camping in conjunction with filter papers!


----------

